# Navigating Berlin waters



## Eliminator (Aug 26, 2006)

I'm just learning Berlin and have not ventured South the 224 bridge. 
I've heard to stay to the left side of the Lake heading toward the tresstle bridge, rt 14 I guess comes next, then 225, I'm planning to take a long exploration cruise just to see more of the lake but don't care much to wipe out my prop. Can anyone give my any guidance on staying within the channel between these bridges, and haw far past 225 can a guy navigate a medium size 21' pleasure boat?


----------



## CatmanOne (May 16, 2007)

Be careful past 225 with the low water. Get a topo map or navionics. Some low places all over that lake that are not marked.


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Berlin is much lower than normal summer pool right now and can be both dangerous and expensive if you don't know what areas to avoid. As far as going west all the way to 225, I def don't recommend that right now. It's possible if you really know the lake but I myself would wait for higher water. Anything West beyond 225 is not do-able for your boat even under normal lake levels. Also be careful heading out/in from the Bonner Road State Ramp on the North side of 224. Try to stay within the narrow channel there. The tops of the sandbar there is only about 1 foot deep right now. The best I can tell you is to study a map and learn the channels. If you don't have a map, here is a link to one from ODNR. Hope this helps.
http://www.dnr.state.oh.us/Home/Fis...BerlinLakeFishingMap/tabid/19484/Default.aspx


----------



## morrison.inc (Jun 8, 2010)

Just stay to the FAR left (going) or FAR right (returning). Im talking maybe 100-150 yards offshore seems about right. You are aiming for the river channel. If you dont know it, i would say just to go slow, because it can go from 40ft to less than 3 foot in no time!! If you dont have charts on your sonar (like me), download the navionics app for your smartphone. The best 10 bucks i ever spent. Ive been all over the shallows that butt up to the river channel edge and havent hit anything yet, but your boat may sit lower than mine. Shallowest spot ive found is about 2.5 feet. Theres a lot of structure strewn about out there, it would suck if ya bottomed out on an old house foundation or stump..... I urge you to explore, but BE CAUTIOUS!


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

Here's a couple of pics you should enjoy.

Good luck


----------



## smokercraft15 (May 21, 2011)

ive seen alot of boats bottom out on the far right. mostly bigger deeper vee's. im not sure myself but i did always hear there is a big shallow sandbar to the right. i always stayed far left. first time i ever went there i was a young n dumb 1st time boat owner and see a boat stuck. so i always stayed far right. im still dumb but older and a 4th time boat owner now lol.


----------



## morrison.inc (Jun 8, 2010)

There are 2 really shallow areas to the right to avoid. They are both just off of the main river channel in "the flats" area. contour map says they are 10ft deep, but i can tell you right now that its definately possible a bigger boat could bottom out. Especially with the water coming down more recently, and more to go!!!


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Here is a map of Berlin that I highlighted two of the main problem areas on. There are more places here and there but these 2 spots are the main culprits for eating props. Nothing real accurate but a rough idea where they are.


----------



## Huz-yak (Jun 3, 2011)

All Eyes said:


> Here is a map of Berlin that I highlighted two of the main problem areas on. There are more places here and there but these 2 spots are the main culprits for eating props. Nothing real accurate but a rough idea where they are.


I have only been fishing Berlin for about a year or so and I have personally seen a handful of glitter rockets hit "the shoe" (AllEyes highlight in section #2) when the water was just under 1020'... it is close to that now. With the lack of rain, I wish I could buy stock in local prop sales this year .


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

People used to play football and frisbee out there when it was ankle deep. It looks really strange at a distance to see people standing in the middle of the lake.
2 people I know hit bottom in the past 2 weeks. My friend is having his new Michigan prop fixed right now from his last trip.


----------



## Eliminator (Aug 26, 2006)

Great informative posts guys, thanks. I know the lake alot better now just from the info you-all shared.
Good thing too because I probably would have beelined it to the trestle from 224. 
I am familiar with the knob off the boner rd ramps, already know that area pretty good from last year, a real magnet for newcomers, right where one would naturally take a course heading out. The same is probably true for the what you guys call the "shoe" between 224 & tresstle, i'll definately look for that one.


----------



## bigragu (Jan 7, 2010)

Another area to be aware of is the second point beyond the RR Trestle. It is safe to stay a good 30 yds. off of the point to clear a very shallow area. There are certainly other points that you should know about but there is not enought room here to cover them all.


----------



## Huz-yak (Jun 3, 2011)

Last fall I beached my kayak on the island and fished from it for a while. It is baffling how steep the edges can be... there are spots where the bottom rises 20 feet in less than a 20 foot run. And the top is all washed out and full of rocks. Not something you want to test your prop on.


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

bigragu said:


> Another area to be aware of is the second point beyond the RR Trestle. It is safe to stay a good 30 yds. off of the point to clear a very shallow area. There are certainly other points that you should know about but there is not enought room here to cover them all.


Almost highlighted that spot but like you I figured there are just too many like it. That point is also covered with poisonous snakes and should be avoided at all costs. Also NOT a good fishing spot. 

Seriously, please be careful out there. The lake is pretty low to be guessing in a 21' boat right now. The main channel is indicated by a blue line on the map but it's not very accurate either. I might recommend getting a detailed map and checking it out. Once you learn the channels you can go full bore out there even in the late fall when it's more or less drained.


----------



## Dan44149 (Apr 12, 2011)

Is that little channel to the right after the RR bridge that cuts between the islands still accessible?


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Dan44149 said:


> Is that little channel to the right after the RR bridge that cuts between the islands still accessible?


Yes but very shallow.


----------



## morrison.inc (Jun 8, 2010)

Heres the numbers for where you WILL FOR SURE bottom out as of right now with current lake levels. 41 degrees 0.505 N
81 degrees 0.735 W

" " 0.509 N
" " 0.744W

Anywhere between or even possibly just outside those numbers is a highly potential hazard. I actually got out of my boat in 2 feet of water (in the middle of the lake) and started waving my hands at some tubers in the general area to show them its not safe. I needed to cool down anyways;-) You can usually see it as a light or muddy patch if the sun is out and your standing up. 
If ya dont have gps, there are several free sites that will let you patch in the coordinates.


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Dan44149 said:


> Is that little channel to the right after the RR bridge that cuts between the islands still accessible?


I guess I should have said, accessible in my 15 ft. v bottom. I didn't venture too far up the channel as it was getting too shallow. The mouth of it and maybe 20 yards into it is fishable.


----------



## Bob From Salem (Jun 10, 2012)

I'm in same position as Eliminator in just learning the lay of the lake. Thanks for all the excellent info guys and maps. It will be useful.


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

Morrison...how about a link to some of those sites you mention. I know the lake pretty well, but it might help alot of others. *Eyes*...thanks for mentioning a few of my "*relatives*" out in the "red clay" area. (check it out in the fall, it looks like crushed red brick...hence the name)


----------



## Dan44149 (Apr 12, 2011)

Thanks for the info guys... I was planning on a trip to Berlin, but sounds like some of my fav spots aren't very accessible right now.


----------



## morrison.inc (Jun 8, 2010)

Copy and paste this into google maps----> 41 0.505,- 81 0.735 <------- That is proper format for google for future reference fellas.
Or download the navionics app and punch in the numbers for more precision and a better view of the contour around the area. Or just refer the map previously posted in this thread. Be safe out there.


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Good stuff Morrison. That will help take all the guess work out of it and may help prevent someone from getting hurt or running aground out there. I personally know 3 people now who have hit bottom in the past month.

Snake, you aint a kidding about the red brick clay right there. It's pretty cool to walk the shoreline in the winter and look for structure and stuff. If you're lucky you can find a nice lure or two that just need hooks. We used to park off of Rt. 14 and walk the edges of the channel. A lot of spots are all flag stone and your feet don't even get muddy. You see some things you never knew were there like the cliff walls in the deep cove next to the RR bridge. They cut back in on themselves almost like a cave in spots.


----------



## morrison.inc (Jun 8, 2010)

Was out fishing the tourney today, found another "bottom out" spot due to the recent drop in water level....AGAIN! 

41 0.432,- 81 1.093

This is in the area just down (toward, but no too close to the rr tressle) from the last one i posted. Water is getting low fast! The flats should surface in the next 2 weeks at this rate and maybe sooner. Its gonna look like fall! Scary thought... Oh well, what ya gonna do? The mississippi needs water, once its full, the ohio will need it and only then will we start to see an increase in water level of lakes around us. Should be interesting to see what happens.
Im personally hoping the lake drops so much that only the 40ft river channel remains. From that point it can drop another 10-15 feet, exposing walls of the river. Kind of like catching walleye in the grand canyon only not so big!;-) Better bring my raft... This is crazieness!

P.S. Rumor has it that today was the last day for launching at Les's bait and tackle due to low water i believe. I dont want to direct buisness away from her without knowing for sure, so call ahead if you plan to use that ramp. The bait shop will remain open im assuming. 330-584-6741


----------



## Eliminator (Aug 26, 2006)

Ok sounds like fun now, the fish will become so concentrated that when you do find a schooled up species feeding get ready!
Or do the fish find their way down river somehow?
By the way, exploration trip with 21'er didn't happen low water worries me on berlin as I don't know the lake well, I'll take my old 16'er out and fish, if it hits bottom no big deal, have extra props and sheer pins on board, never had to use one though. 
Been hitting WB pretty regularly as i know the lake bottom contours very well.


----------

